# Handbrake problem



## celticyorkie (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi, I have a t30 2004 2,2 4wd . I have taken it for MOT and the offside(uk , righ side) drum brake is ineffective. I have stripped down both brakes discs and drums on the rear. The right side I have new shoes, new hand brake cable. I have adjusted Handbrake lever to 6 clicks and both drums to 6 clicks back from lock as in the X trail CD. The garage says left one is perfect but soon as its applied its as though something gives on the right side, I have removed drum and the system is operating fine without load. The only thing I can think of is a) cable is twisted somehow B) I had to file the hole and the end of handbrake cable to fit into the joining link before handbrake lever but, I did it on both sides.I am stumped as what it can be.


----------



## Tobbe-RR (Aug 22, 2020)

Did you solve this problem?
I'm facing the same issue on my Nissan X-Trail..

/Tobbe


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

celticyorkie said:


> Hi, I have a t30 2004 2,2 4wd . I have taken it for MOT and the offside(uk , righ side) drum brake is ineffective. I have stripped down both brakes discs and drums on the rear. The right side I have new shoes, new hand brake cable. I have adjusted Handbrake lever to 6 clicks and both drums to 6 clicks back from lock as in the X trail CD. The garage says left one is perfect but soon as its applied its as though something gives on the right side, I have removed drum and the system is operating fine without load. The only thing I can think of is a) cable is twisted somehow B) I had to file the hole and the end of handbrake cable to fit into the joining link before handbrake lever but, I did it on both sides.I am stumped as what it can be.


I would suggest you download a section of the FSM for your vehicle. The section is PB.PDF where there are diagrams of the parking brake system. You can download it from: 2004 Nissan X-Trail PDF Owner's Manuals. There's an anchor block inside the wheel brake assembly; insure that it's there. Also inspect all the brackets along the length of the cable; insure that they are all fastened.


----------



## Ximon_se (Oct 28, 2020)

Tobbe-RR said:


> Did you solve this problem?
> I'm facing the same issue on my Nissan X-Trail..
> 
> /Tobbe


Did you solve it? I have the same problem.


----------



## Ximon_se (Oct 28, 2020)

Tobbe-RR said:


> Did you solve this problem?
> I'm facing the same issue on my Nissan X-Trail..
> 
> /Tobbe


Did you solve it? I have the same problem.


----------

